# Man tries to barter baby for beer



## Carol (May 17, 2010)

http://www.masslive.com/news/index.ssf/2010/05/matthew_brace_of_northampton_b.html


----------



## seasoned (May 18, 2010)

This is certainly not a new low for the human race. But it is always sad when we read or hear such terrible happening about some people that walk among us.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 18, 2010)

As the baby wasn't reported to have been harmed, I get to say that so stupid, it's funny!

Hope they put him away for a while and suspend his ability to procreate.


----------



## David43515 (May 19, 2010)

It amazes me that a guy like that could get someone to sleep with him in the first place. On the bright side, I guess there really is someone for everyone.


----------



## Carol (May 19, 2010)

David43515 said:


> It amazes me that a guy like that could get someone to sleep with him in the first place.



Smoke enough pot and anything is possible.

Mass. decriminalized marijuana.  Daddy wasn't busted on drug charge when he tried to trade the baby for two 40 ouncers.  Mamma lives in an EconoLodge next to the gas station where this all went down....its possible to connect the dots.


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2010)

Seems the man might not have tried to trade his kids for beer. Now they think he was trying to trade them for cocaine.


----------



## Carol (May 21, 2010)

tellner said:


> Seems the man might not have tried to trade his kids for beer. Now they think he was trying to trade them for cocaine.



I almost hate to say it....cocaine makes more sense.   This was just screaming "drug habit".  Damn shame.


----------



## Flea (May 22, 2010)

I don't see how crack or beer makes a difference.  It's the callousness that matters here.


----------

